# Pictures of 'Mr Louie Bobs' (Selkirk Rex)



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi guys. Here are some loooong overdue pictures of Mr Bobs, enjoy!


















_These curls are soo heavy_













































_Where's the grass gone?_









_I swear... I just saw something move_









_Stop looking at my personal, curly whiskers_









_Just chillin' with my rabbit foot_


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh Angie, he's absolutely gorgeous. Love him :001_wub: mwah, mwah xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What a beautiful cat!!!


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He's gorgeous, and a happy looking chap to boot.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: love the snow pics


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Angie x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Love that last picture :lol:

A friend of mine has one of these, the same colour as Mr Bobs too! They are SO soft and snuggly to cuddle


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Love that last picture :lol:
> 
> A friend of mine has one of these, the same colour as Mr Bobs too! They are SO soft and snuggly to cuddle


Aw, where did she get him from? Could be the same breeder His fur is getting thicker now he is 12 months old he is a little cutie.I wish he was a lap cat though.He will lay next to us but hes not sat on anyones knee for a snuggle (and believe me we could snuggle him to death)

Angie x


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

What a super cute lad i love his colouring :001_wub:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im not sure where she got him, I will have to ask  I think he was an ex breeding one, she's only had him a few months and he's about 4 or 5 i think. He is the soppiest cat i've ever met, just flops over for a belly tickle whenever he sees anyone :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his gorgeous! hope to have a litter of these in the future! will be bi-colour to!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous coat - just waiting to be snuggled, what a shame he's not a cuddly cat  He looks like a little lamb 
I love the snow pictures with very apt captions :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Im not sure where she got him, I will have to ask  I think he was an ex breeding one, she's only had him a few months and he's about 4 or 5 i think. He is the soppiest cat i've ever met, just flops over for a belly tickle whenever he sees anyone :lol:


Lol that must be a Selkirk thing because Bobs does that 

Angie x


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> What a gorgeous coat - just waiting to be snuggled, what a shame he's not a cuddly cat  He looks like a little lamb
> I love the snow pictures with very apt captions :thumbup:


Thanks he is gorgeous  my daughter made the captions up

Angie x


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> his gorgeous! hope to have a litter of these in the future! will be bi-colour to!


Oh that sounds like a plan They are a wonderful breed very laid back and easy going very much like the Bsh.

Angie x


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Bless his beautiful curly socks :001_wub:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Doolally said:


> Bless his beautiful curly socks :001_wub:


Lol..gotta love the curls

Angie x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

he is gorgeous, love those eyes!


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> he is gorgeous, love those eyes!


He uses them to his advantage all the time 

Angie x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MissyMV6 said:


> Oh that sounds like a plan They are a wondeful breed very laid back and easy going very much like the Bsh.
> 
> Angie x


cant wait, will be late next year now  just looking at studs  they are sooo gorgeous beautiful cats


----------

